# Magic day of steam



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Guys
Just got back from four days in Yorkshire,great weather and scenery plus the bonus of main line steam power on the North Yorkshire Railway.www.nymr.co.uk.
If you get the chance this line is a positive must do,main line steam pulling long trains over a steeply graded line from Pickering to Whitby,most trains change engines at Grosmont so extra bonus.Buy a rover ticket and travel all day getting on and off as you please.The highlight for me was a reunion with Sir Nigel Gresley the A4 three cylinder pacific.I used to see this loco pulling express trains on the LNER in my youth and to see it again was an awakening of happy memories.
The biggest bonus of the day was when the loco was placed at the end of Grosmont platform to take water and the engineer said,as he dismounted,climb in if you want but don't touch anything.So,not being eager at all of course, I climbed up throwing numerous small boys out of the way as you have to.Full head of steam,open track ahead,well you can dream can't you!!
Here are some pics,interesting one of the loco coaling plant with a Black5 5Mt awaiting its load.The view from the footbridge is looking down the grade to Grosmont,the leering old git in the cab of 60007 is, as I am told by my wife,me.
The trip behind this loco was magic,first coach hanging out the window,smuts and cinders covering face and whats left of my hair,and the three cylinder beat going up grade was pure music.



























Not one for the albumn


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Heaven. Pure unadulterated heaven.

Funny old thing, but I always imagined you as taller...









Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't you mean fatter Terry? 

David


----------

